# EZARC.msi file not found



## iamkihn (Sep 13, 2006)

What in the world is this file my PC keeps looking for??

The feature you are tring to use is on a network resource that is unavailable

Look for folder containing the installation package "MyDVD.msi"
It keeps looking in c:\hp\tmp\src\

Oddly enugh, I am not trying to use any program. It pops up at startup and windows installer keeps popping up over and over again>>>>>??????????????


----------



## robbet10 (Sep 13, 2006)

iamkihn said:


> What in the world is this file my PC keeps looking for??
> 
> The feature you are tring to use is on a network resource that is unavailable
> 
> ...


----------



## Julichimp (Nov 26, 2006)

Look, some file related to sonic is corrupted. You need to unable the DMAScheduler, it's easy. Follow this:
Start
Run
Type MSCONFIG click Ok
Go to Startup
Click the DMAScheduler (to unable it)
Click OK
Restart

It's ok, I just did it.:up:


----------



## jojosmommy (Apr 18, 2007)

every time i start my computer,this window appears saying folder not found,ive tried to DMA scheduler,but mine says disable,or enable all what do i do?


----------



## Julichimp (Nov 26, 2006)

You need to disable it, just make sure you don't Disable All, because that will affect all the programs that automatically start when you turn on your pc.


----------



## mochasue (Aug 6, 2007)

I had the same problem and tried all of the solutions listed on these pages. Most of them did not work because it said an installer was already running, which was probably the EZARC.msi. Mine started happening when I uninstalled Yahoo IM. I finally downloaded RegCure (from regcure.com) and had it run a scan. It found something like 768 registry errors. It would only fix a couple unless you purchased, which I did for $29.99. Ran the scan, had it fix and EZARC.msi has disappeared. I figure I can always use it in the future. Good luck!


----------

